# Nano Fish That Like Water Current



## maustin2346 (Jan 9, 2017)

White cloud mountain minnows like current and stay pretty small. I know there are others but the plus side is they are Hardy and can adapt to a varying range of temps I've had mine from 67 to 83 when treating for ich when o bought my first fish from petco instead of petsmart near by(not many LFS here that are good, just ANA) anyways you can get them for like $1.70 each at petsmart and they have a 14 day return policy no questions asked(as long as you didn't smash them to death) so if they are not for you, you can simply return them

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vesh (Jan 16, 2010)

I'd say that 3.5 gallons is not enough for white cloud mountain minnows.


----------



## Jerad Wilson (Jun 23, 2016)

You have CPD's and embers in a 3.5 gallon? Your bioload should already be full, even then I would get those fish into a larger tank. Maybe like a 10 gallon at least. 

I would just stick with invertebrates. I could only think of maybe a betta, but they wouldn't like the high flow.

Maybe a dwarf puffer, but even then I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

Vesh said:


> I'd say that 3.5 gallons is not enough for white cloud mountain minnows.



I would agree, they do get to about 1.5" and like swimming space.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerad Wilson (Jun 23, 2016)

Possibly green Neon Tetras.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

obligatory "don't put those fish in a tank that small" post

also... what powerhead is small enough to work in a 3.5g tank?


----------



## williemoe (Dec 31, 2015)

Hydor Pico Evo-Mag 180 Circulation Pump with Magnet Mount, 180 GPH
It has an adjustable inlet so I can turn it down - works great in a small tank


----------



## aquaBender (Aug 18, 2016)

williemoe said:


> Hydor Pico Evo-Mag 180 Circulation Pump with Magnet Mount, 180 GPH
> It has an adjustable inlet so I can turn it down - works great in a small tank


No comment on your overstocked tank? Keeping any fish, let alone multiple, in a 3.5 gallon tank isn't proper fishkeeping.


----------



## C10H12N2O (Nov 13, 2014)

Jerad Wilson said:


> You have CPD's and embers in a 3.5 gallon? Your bioload should already be full, even then I would get those fish into a larger tank. Maybe like a 10 gallon at least.
> 
> I would just stick with invertebrates. I could only think of maybe a betta, but they wouldn't like the high flow.
> 
> Maybe a dwarf puffer, but even then I wouldn't risk it.


Dwarf puffs don't like much flow and are probably too messy - I have one in a 5gal and that's probably pushing it. Lots of water changes to keep water params good.

Other than that, I agree with the sticking with inverts opinion. Move the fish to a bigger tank (especially since you say they hide in the calm parts) and get some fancy shrimp.

Out of curiosity, what plants are you growing that necessitate a powerhead in a tank that small?


----------



## williemoe (Dec 31, 2015)

Other than that, I agree with the sticking with inverts opinion. Move the fish to a bigger tank (especially since you say they hide in the calm parts) and get some fancy shrimp.

Out of curiosity, what plants are you growing that necessitate a powerhead in a tank that small?

Here is a photo of the tank. 
The problem I encountered when I first set it up (with no experience) was the return from the power filter was disrupting the plants and substrate.
So I use the circle shaped return in the center of the tank which keeps the flow from overwhelming the small environment.
I added the powerhead in order to get some circulation to the front of the tank.
I can try and shut the powerhead off for a while and see if the lack of flow will create any algae issues.


----------



## Jerad Wilson (Jun 23, 2016)

I don't think the flow is the issue, the issue is you won't find any fish that will fit comfortably in a 3.5 gallon. What do you think about moving the fish you do have to a larger aquarium? You still haven't really replied to anyone that has brought that up.


----------



## williemoe (Dec 31, 2015)

I agree with that. Rookie mistake. Learning all the time.
It took me almost a year to get the tank right for the plants to grow properly with no algae.
Fortunately a local aquarium shop had a real guru that gave me bits and pieces over time that allowed me to finally dial it in.
Moving the fish is just another part of the equation.
Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

williemoe said:


> I'm looking for nano fish that like water current.
> I have a 3.5 gal tank with a small power head to create the water movement needed for the plants.
> I have CPD's and Amber Tetras but they are always hiding in the calm parts of the tank - out of sight.
> Thanks


sup bay area brother. go for guppies. they love to play int he currents, very active, high energy fishes.


----------

